# Natural treats make my Rosco feel yucky!!!



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

I recently bought Rosco some of the Dr. Becker Bites he freakin loved them, but the next day he had major gas, then he got the runs really bad. You could hear his tummy growling all day and you could her him having gas, it almost sounded like he was having poop come out but he wasn't, I was calling them wet farts, I know its gross sounding but I dont know how else to put it. But he would have these wet farts all day, along with the growling stomach and the runs all day. And the runs were dark black and thats the color of the Dr. Becker Bites, so I stopped giving him the treat which sucked cause he is such a picky eater and he loved the Becker Bites. Well then I ordered a flossie off the internet when I got it I soone found out why some people call it puppy crack, he loved it he chewed on it nonstop for about 1 hr. then I had to make him stop. Then soon after the same thing happened the runs, the growling tummy and the weird wet farts came back. I looked at the flossie paper and it also is a natural treat. So I to had to take that away from him. If I continue giving them to him will his stomach get used to them or not? Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I recently bought Rosco some of the Dr. Becker Bites he freakin loved them, but the next day he had major gas, then he got the runs really bad. You could hear his tummy growling all day and you could her him having gas, it almost sounded like he was having poop come out but he wasn't, I was calling them wet farts, I know its gross sounding but I dont know how else to put it. But he would have these wet farts all day, along with the growling stomach and the runs all day. And the runs were dark black and thats the color of the Dr. Becker Bites, so I stopped giving him the treat which sucked cause he is such a picky eater and he loved the Becker Bites. Well then I ordered a flossie off the internet when I got it I soone found out why some people call it puppy crack, he loved it he chewed on it nonstop for about 1 hr. then I had to make him stop. Then soon after the same thing happened the runs, the growling tummy and the weird wet farts came back. I looked at the flossie paper and it also is a natural treat. So I to had to take that away from him. If I continue giving them to him will his stomach get used to them or not? Does anyone else experience this?[/B]


How old is he? Introducing any new food or treat should be done gradually. I'm not sure how many you gave him the first day, but it sounds like he may have had a good amount. Go very slowly next time, just give one, and then see how they do later at potty time. It has nothing to do with a "natural" treat (not sure what the alternative is, lol). It has to do with your dog's digestive system AND sometimes they may be intolerant to an ingredient in it. Ollie has an intolerance to chicken--it gives him gas and loose stools. Good luck in finding a treat that works for you. If you are feeding a premium food that works for you, many of the brands within the same line carry treats as well that have similar ingredients. I give Ollie Natural Balance treats--they only contain a few ingredients and are very gentle on his stomach.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

You could try Wellness well bites http://www.caninecreek.com/WellnessWellBites.jpg, Nutro Natural Choice Training Bits http://www.arcatapet.com/fullsize/5950.jpg. and Natures Recipe treats are a favorite around here too. They look like this http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/2115...T4L._AA161_.jpg They are good healthy treats and my two fluffs love both of them and they are good for them. Make sure he is introduced slowly as Pam said. But don't give up on natural treats as there are many more out there then I listed. 
I hope you can find a treat thats good for Rosco that agrees with his tummy!


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=513103
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rosco is 7.5 months old. The Becker Bites are like burnt potoa chips so I would break one up and give him a little one at a time, he had about 3 to 4 of them, they are the size of a potato chip. Rosco cannot handle chicken either he gets really bad gas, so we had to do away with anything that has chicken, and recently I noticed he also has gas with turkey too. Thanks for the advice. Lora


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> You could try Wellness well bites http://www.caninecreek.com/WellnessWellBites.jpg, Nutro Natural Choice Training Bits http://www.arcatapet.com/fullsize/5950.jpg. and Natures Recipe treats are a favorite around here too. They look like this http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/2115...T4L._AA161_.jpg They are good healthy treats and my two fluffs love both of them and they are good for them. Make sure he is introduced slowly as Pam said. But don't give up on natural treats as there are many more out there then I listed.
> I hope you can find a treat thats good for Rosco that agrees with his tummy![/B]


I have tried so much, its just his tummy is so sensitive, All I know is that I need to find something. We are involved in our puppy classes right now and he wont eat anything so alot of the things he needs to be learning in class he's not learning cause he wont eat the treats I take him, it's starting to get a little frustrating. He looks at me like why should I do that, I'm not getting atreat like the other dogs are getting, when in fact he is, he just wont eat them. But I will try your suggestions, Thank You Lora


----------

